# 200 gallon paludarium by EcoWalls



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi All,

Well it isn't an EcoWall : ) but I finally got around to finishing my 200 gallon paludarium and I thought I would share a few photos. The background is complete with microdrip irrigation (also woven into the rockwork). There is a CO2 injector for the aquatic plants, mist system, and a 60 gallon refugium/sump in the cabinetry under the tank. 

Plant material includes korean rock fern, blue pilea, hand fern, neoreglia (asst) billbergia 'midnight', cryptathus, philodendron wend imbe, ruby selaginella, golden selaginella, dwarf begonias (sorry can't remember the type but will look up), miniature african violet, other gsnariads, several miniature orchids, tropical moss, java ferns, hair grass, and tropical miniature water lily.

We have a group of 10 tricolors and 2 regina that are enjoying the paludrium.

Enjoy!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

I....now....see....the.....meaning.....of..... Life.....and.....all.....things....beautiful....


----------



## Followgravity (Dec 31, 2012)

WOW!!!!!! That is absolutely amazing.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Dude you forgot the rest of the exclamation points.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

The tank looks great!!!


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

That tank is awesome!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Beautifully done. What lighting do you have on that creation?


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

Very natural looking. How long has it been planted?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Nicely done! Hope this we get to see it at the meet


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice! Very natural looking! I really do like how it's done! Great job!

-Chris


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks awesome. I'm hoping to see this at the meet as well!


----------



## asunderco (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautifully done palu! Any plans for inhabitants in the water section?


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh man what a great paludarium! Can you post pics of your sump/plumbing?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Really Well Done. . .


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

very nicely done. makes me really want to get working one myself.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Wonderful, looks simply amazing!! 60g sump!!!


----------



## waverz (Nov 14, 2012)

Very impressive! If I only had room for a bigger tank....

I would love to hear more about your lighting, plumbing, construction technique, and filtration.

Great job!


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Ahhhh, Id sit there with an ice cold beverage after work & just exhale..Very nice job....A piece of heaven in your home...Nice job...


----------



## chacmhaal (May 17, 2012)

Congratulations, very beautiful tank


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Julio said:


> Nicely done! Hope this we get to see it at the meet



It's not at the greenhouse.


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW! Thats incredible, I can't wait for an update of this!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

mydumname said:


> It's not at the greenhouse.


Ah well some other time then.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice, great palu, too bad so few paludariums are as pretty as this.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm pretty stingy in my vivarium praise, but that is one of my favorites.

All it needs is some firefly lights, holographic sound activated thunder/lighting with suspended cloud, and a holo fairy cave


----------



## LordHollis (Nov 12, 2012)

This Vivarium is amazing! Great Job


----------

